# History of Rhinestone in USA



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Rhinestone was started in EU long long time ago. Austria and Czech were leaders. Still they make best stones than anybody else in the world. Rhinestone was used with sewing process only. Around 13-15 years ago. Czech company starting to apply foil and glue back of Rhsn, we call them Hotfix stone now. It was followed by Swarovski company immediately. And went to Korea and they made users affordable and usable stones. Rhsn mfg’s are starting to move to China now and it will be their business soon. (Here I want to tell un-told secret. 90% of Korean rhsn mfgs are opened manufacturing facility in China and bring to Korea and tell to you it is Korean stone. Only 3 companies are stay in Korea and supply real Korean Stone). It was hit!! But for the mass production there was no machine was exist. I forgot the name but one Italian company came out with heated Hotfix machine. One by one follow laser guide with one hopper. It was 10years ago. This machine was developed to Ultra sonic Hotfix machine in Korea for speed. Actually better copied machine than Italian's. It was very successful again. Meanwhile Austria company Niegel & Herman come out Automatic Rhns motif making machine which is all mfg’s are using same technology now. Again in same formula was repeated, went Korea and they made better machine and cheaper machine to public. Exam: YoungNam, AA, NC Korea. All these machines are using air to make all pick up and release that is why speed is very slow YN: 150/min AA:180 NC:180. Price? You have to search. Image area became a sticky point between 3 of them now.
This is history of Blinging I know. I was the first who introduce Korean machine to USA many many years ago. I am the first who introduce Sequin Motif machine to the world with 8 patents. This time I am manufacturing myself not as a reseller.
One post here says “where is the mecca of Rhinestone of the world”. My answer is Mecca of Rhinestone of the world is Korea. 
Where is the most selling place? USA. 
By the state? Texas because even man wears them. 
By the city? LA why? All race loves them and especially Latinos are crazy about this. 
Which USA city is contribute most rhinestone technology to USA? Philly. Haha I am sure you know why.
Any questions?
Cheers!


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Philadelphia...."City of Brotherly Bling"??

LOL!!!

Nice post.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Good post, learnt a lot. Thanks!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried to manufacture rhinestones in the US?


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't believe USA has any rhsn mfg's left. I am sure there was in USA at least tried. 
Following reasons,
Environment issue, I visited mfg's facility and it was mess and use many chemicals all days long Lead after Lead mix to create colors you probably don't want to see it, acids, melting glasses, glue pots. I don't think EPA will pass this in USA. This is why many Korean Mfgs are move to China now.
Labor, can't find the person who will wear water proof booth and deal with heat, leads and paid as oversea people. many were suffering with job sickness.
We are lucky so we do not need to deal with this. Yes even it is in glass lead can be conteminated through your skin. 
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp=ldymls&xhr=t&q=lead+contamination+on+rhinestone&cp=32&qe=bGVhZCBjb250YW1pbmF0aW9uIG9uIHJoaW5lc3RvbmU&qesig=4SBYJ9oZfYy8eMvlgFlxIQ&pkc=AFgZ2tl3d09-uHCtMAYslsVD-HBkHXAsnjr_rCOiCk2EISOfwzcyaoAb3FICsHeDtu5W-W-Ohpw5aafLR2A9mWBgHMAaZ5pF5g&pq=lead%20contamination&pf=p&sclient=psy&source=hp&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=lead+contamination+on+rhinestone&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=38664e7e8c090ddc


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

In factory all were using glove is must rule.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

I want to add one more for our TSF members health cuz we are dealing with this all day long. After you run the machine and bottom of the bag you often find glass powder. Please take this away with careful attention.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

There are few mfgs who makes No Lead(less lead) stones. Price is higher and Shine is way off. Artstones is one of great source.


----------

